# [ccache] publions nos stats

## naerex

en root tapez cette commande : ccache -s

```

cache hit                          13671

cache miss                         72417

called for link                     6759

multiple source files                 76

compile failed                      1730

preprocessor error                  1533

bad compiler arguments                 1

not a C/C++ file                    2910

autoconf compile/link              18901

unsupported compiler option         1625

no input file                       4404

files in cache                    113780

cache size                           1.7 Gbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes

```

----------

## digimag

```
bash: ccache: command not found
```

  :Laughing: 

----------

## naerex

Pourquoi tu ne l'installes pas ?

----------

## digimag

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Pourquoi tu ne l'installes pas ?

 Je n'en étais pas renseigné. Je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert. Ou tout simplement, suis-je n00b?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *digimag wrote:*   

>  *naerex wrote:*   Pourquoi tu ne l'installes pas ? Je n'en étais pas renseigné. Je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert. Ou tout simplement, suis-je n00b?

 

En quelques mots : ca accelere les compilations grace a un cache !

----------

## naerex

Ca mets en cache des routines répétitives de compilation, en gros tu emerge plus vite  :Cool: 

pour l'installer emerge ccache rien de plus.

----------

## digimag

Ok c'est fait  :Wink: 

J'ai zéro partout à j'ai définit le cache maximal à 2 Go.

Y a-t-il une documentation relative à la configuration de ccache sous Gentoo? (c'est dans /etc/make.conf il me semble)

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Faust_

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Ok c'est fait 
> 
> J'ai zéro partout à j'ai définit le cache maximal à 2 Go.
> 
> Y a-t-il une documentation relative à la configuration de ccache sous Gentoo? (c'est dans /etc/make.conf il me semble)
> ...

 

tiens un post que j'ai fait il y a peu de temps pour regler un probleme

[FEATURES] renseignements sur ccache...

dedans il y a le lien vers la doc et quelques manip que j'ai du faire 

 :Smile: 

sinon pour mes stats ccache -s

```

cache hit                          29461

cache miss                         28760

called for link                     3148

multiple source files                 67

compile failed                      1075

preprocessor error                   574

not a C/C++ file                    1199

autoconf compile/link               5813

unsupported compiler option          365

no input file                      10076

files in cache                     57520

cache size                         594.6 Mbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes

```

----------

## nonas

```
# ccache -s

cache hit                           8066

cache miss                         53732

called for link                     4800

multiple source files                 58

compile failed                      1016

preprocessor error                   530

not a C/C++ file                    2152

autoconf compile/link               9794

unsupported compiler option         1200

no input file                      20206

files in cache                    107464

cache size                           1.1 Gbytes

max cache size                       3.0 Gbytes
```

Finalement 3Go c'est peut-être un peu bôcoup  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## LostControl

```
$ CCACHE_DIR=/var/tmp/ccache/ ccache -s

cache hit                           9452

cache miss                         41608

called for link                     4114

multiple source files                 35

compile failed                      1479

preprocessor error                   427

not a C/C++ file                    2106

autoconf compile/link               8108

unsupported compiler option         1257

no input file                      12808

files in cache                      3566

cache size                          29.3 Mbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes
```

----------

## Oni92

```
athlonxp ~ # ccache -s

cache hit                          46822

cache miss                        237472

called for link                    22603

multiple source files                212

compile failed                      5597

preprocessor error                  2804

not a C/C++ file                    8530

autoconf compile/link              48575

unsupported compiler option         6591

no input file                      41897

files in cache                     95131

cache size                           1.8 Gbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes
```

----------

## billiob

```
ccache -s

cache hit                          56184

cache miss                        175415

called for link                    17540

multiple source files                152

compile failed                      3643

preprocessor error                  1520

not a C/C++ file                    6834

autoconf compile/link              30157

unsupported compiler option         7698

no input file                      12818

files in cache                    234985

cache size                           1.8 Gbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes

```

ce qui me fait un taux de réussite de 31% ce qui n'est pas mal !

----------

## Faust_

 *billiob wrote:*   

> ce qui me fait un taux de réussite de 31% ce qui n'est pas mal !

 

desole de te demander ca, mais comment tu le calcules le pourcentage de reussites ?

----------

## Enlight

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

>  *billiob wrote:*   ce qui me fait un taux de réussite de 31% ce qui n'est pas mal ! 
> 
> desole de te demander ca, mais comment tu le calcules le pourcentage de reussites ?

 

premiere ligne divisée par la seconde. Ce qui est faux car il faudrait faire 1ère sur (première + seconde)  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> EVA_02 asuka # ccache -s
> 
> cache hit                          16650
> 
> cache miss                         39016
> ...

 

----------

## Faust_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> premiere ligne divisée par la seconde. Ce qui est faux car il faudrait faire 1ère sur (première + seconde) 
> 
> 

 

ca ne donne pas franchement les memes resultats  :Smile: 

pour moi 1ere methode 102% et 2eme methode 50.6%

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## naerex

C'est étrange j'ai une ligne que personne n'a: bad compiler arguments

----------

## Oni92

 *naerex wrote:*   

> C'est étrange j'ai une ligne que personne n'a: bad compiler arguments

 

C'est peut-être normal, tu as du avoir un "bad compiler arguments" et pas nous  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

```
# ccache -s

cache hit                          35302

cache miss                        106481

called for link                    12134

multiple source files                 91

compile failed                      1548

ccache internal error                  1

preprocessor error                  1175

not a C/C++ file                    4099

autoconf compile/link              19709

unsupported compiler option         3244

no input file                       8896

files in cache                    148375

cache size                           1.8 Gbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes
```

Euh, sinon, à la base, c'est dans quel but cette débauche de stats?  :Smile: 

Par contre, moi j'ai un ccache internal error collector, héhé.

----------

## Enlight

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   premiere ligne divisée par la seconde. Ce qui est faux car il faudrait faire 1ère sur (première + seconde) 
> 
>  
> 
> ca ne donne pas franchement les memes resultats 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  doh! Effectivement tu m'as l'air bien en tête des charts!!!!

----------

## naerex

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Euh, sinon, à la base, c'est dans quel but cette débauche de stats? 
> 
> Par contre, moi j'ai un ccache internal error collector, héhé.

 

Ca sert à en parler et à comparer nos differentes valeurs, par exemple avant ce post je ne savais meme pas qu'il y avait des lignes cachés comme ton internal error ou mon bad argument.

----------

## zdra

```

gentoo zdra # ccache -s

cache directory                     /root/.ccache

cache hit                              0

cache miss                             0

files in cache                         0

cache size                             0 Kbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes

```

 :Cool: 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EVA_02 asuka # ccache -s

 

un fan d'évangélion ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

là ça donne 0 à tout si on a pas utiliseé ccache. essais une compile zdra et là tes stats auront bougées  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> là ça donne 0 à tout si on a pas utiliseé ccache. essais une compile zdra et là tes stats auront bougées 

 Pareil que zdra:

```
# ccache -s

cache directory                     /root/.ccache

cache hit                              0

cache miss                             0

files in cache                         0

cache size                             0 Kbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes
```

 Je viens d'essayer de compiler plusieurs fois le même programme, mais nada !

----------

## Apsforps

Pareil pour moi aussi, mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir lu quelque part que le répertoire de ccache avait été déplacé ailleurs, en /var/tmp/ccache je crois, c'est peut-être lié, vu que ccache -s affiche toujours /root/.ccache...

----------

## kwenspc

bon ben vous utilisez pas ccache, il doit être mal configuré

parce que moi là après ma première compil j'ai ça : 

```

# ccache -s

cache hit                              4

cache miss                            63

called for link                        3

compile failed                         3

not a C/C++ file                       2

autoconf compile/link                 27

no input file                         11

files in cache                       126

cache size                           576 Kbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes

```

[edit]

pour la compil j'ai suivi un des liens données plus haut ce qui donne :

dans le /etc.make.conf les deux variables 

CCACHE_DIR=/var/ccache

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

et dans /etc/end.d le fichier 99ccache avec la même variables CCACHE_DIR dedans

env-update && source /etc/profile

puis une ptit commande ccache -M2G  (après avoir viré le /root/.ccache mis par défaut la première fois)

[/edit]

----------

## Faust_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dans le /etc.make.conf les deux variables 
> 
> CCACHE_DIR=/var/ccache
> ...

 

dans le make.conf je n'ai que CCACHE_SIZE, j'ai teste avec et sans CCACHE_DIR et cette variable semble ne servir a rien dans ce fichier

par contre comme tu le dis CCACHE_DIR est  dans /etc/env.d/99ccache

 :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   "]
> 
> EVA_02 asuka # ccache -s 
> 
> un fan d'évangélion ? 

 

Ce sont les stats de la babasse de ma soeur, mais j'aime beaucoup également.

----------

## montesq

Moi j'ai suivi la doc du manuel d'installation : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1

Et ca marchait pas...

Après j'ai vu le post de kwenspc :

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> dans le /etc.make.conf les deux variables
> 
> CCACHE_DIR=/var/ccache
> 
> CCACHE_SIZE="2G"
> ...

 

alors j'ai simplement rajouté CCACHE_DIR=/root/.ccache (répertoire par défaut) dans le /etc/make.conf

et ça marche nickel!!!

[edit]

 mes stats  :Wink: 

-------------------------------------------------

cache directory                     /root/.ccache

cache hit                              0

cache miss                            30

called for link                        1

compile failed                         1

autoconf compile/link                 13

no input file                          3

files in cache                        60

cache size                           180 Kbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes

------------------------------------------------

c'est un bon début  :Smile: 

[\edit]

----------

## billiob

Pour le calcul du "rendement", j'ai fait :

(1ére ligne / 2éme ligne ) x 100

Mais la méthode exacte est :

(1ére ligne / (1ére ligne + 2éme ligne)) x 100

Et là, ça me donne 24 % .

----------

## Faust_

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Pour le calcul du "rendement", j'ai fait :
> 
> (1ére ligne / 2éme ligne ) x 100
> 
> Mais la méthode exacte est :
> ...

 

oui Enlight a donne les 2 methodes de calcul dans un de ses posts  :Smile: 

donc avec la bonne

(1ére ligne / (1ére ligne + 2éme ligne)) x 100

je suis a 50.6%  :Smile: 

----------

## thanhat

Voilà pour moi :

```
cache hit                           4657

cache miss                         19939

called for link                     2264

multiple source files                 23

compile failed                       545

preprocessor error                   592

not a C/C++ file                    1172

autoconf compile/link               7517

unsupported compiler option          380

no input file                      16570

files in cache                     39878

cache size                         208.7 Mbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes
```

NB: pour activer ccache, il faut aussi rajouter dans le make.conf

```
FEATURES="ccache"
```

----------

## blasserre

salut à tous

chez moi ça donne ça

```

root # ccache -s

cache hit                          41823

cache miss                        156334

called for link                    14733

multiple source files                140

compile failed                      3092

preprocessor error                  2174

bad compiler arguments                 3

not a C/C++ file                    6215

autoconf compile/link              30666

unsupported compiler option         5439

no input file                       8230

files in cache                    161437

cache size                           1.8 Gbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes

```

vous le videz de temps en temps le cache, ou ça sert à rien parce que c'est du "fifo" ?

----------

## kwenspc

bah le but justement c'est d'avoir un cache bien rempli! 

elle est là l'astuce  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> bah le but justement c'est d'avoir un cache bien rempli! 
> 
> elle est là l'astuce 

 

on est bien d'accord, mais le ratio hit/miss était bien meilleur au début

ce qui fait que je me demande si les anciens fichiers cachés sont supprimés

au fur et à mesure pour laisser leur place aux nouveaux (comme une pile fifo quoi !)

----------

## kernelsensei

moi j'arrive pas a voir les stats, etant donne que je compile en userpriv tout se passe sous le user portage

----------

## blasserre

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> moi j'arrive pas a voir les stats, etant donne que je compile en userpriv tout se passe sous le user portage

 

```
su portage -c ccache -s 
```

 :Question: 

----------

## kernelsensei

```
# su portage -c ccache -s

su: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.

(Ignoré)

```

ca serait trop simple voyons ..

```
# CCACHE_DIR="/media/data/portage/ccache" ccache -s

cache directory                     /media/data/portage/ccache

cache hit                              0

cache miss                           339

called for link                     3850

multiple source files                 36

compile failed                         5

preprocessor error                   439

not a C/C++ file                    1287

autoconf compile/link               7528

unsupported compiler option          556

no input file                       7331

files in cache                       678

cache size                           6.2 Mbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes

```

Oui j'ai fais le menage dernierement ...

----------

## blasserre

 :Shocked: 

bah t'as trouvé en fait !

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Oui j'ai fais le menage dernierement ...

 

pour en revenir à ma question du jour :

le ménage sert-il à autre chose qu'à éliminer d'éventuelles erreurs de compile ?

----------

## j_c_p

 *Quote:*   

> [phoenix][/home/jcp]$ ccache -s
> 
> cache hit                         105223
> 
> cache miss                        422423
> ...

 

----------

